

TechStars incubator hatches 10 new companies - jasonlbaptiste
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2009/08/techstars-incubator-hatches-10-new-companies.html

======
jknupp
TakeComics, one of the companies mentioned, has the absolute worst copy ever
on their landing page. It is rife with grammatical and spelling errors. A fine
example of how to turn off visitors.

------
zhyder
Another similar thread that's been killed but has more comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=746701>

~~~
paul9290
Why was it killed? Hopefully not because TS is perceived YC competition?

These incubators are great for all hackers and entrepreneurs who are the
readers and contributors of HN.

~~~
pg
_Why was it killed?_

It's a dupe; it's the same article.

------
qeorge
I've used Vanilla forums before and liked them a great deal. Is this Lussumo
in the TechStars program, or has someone taken their open-source app and run
with it?

~~~
mcm
It's them. They're looking to take their goods to the next level.

